# If you pray, pray for us.



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

A little back ground on my situation. I have been married for almost nine years. The second year of my marriage my husband left me and or children, stopped making the mortgage payments , and moved back in with his mom, letting our house go into forclosure. Needless to I took him back. I didnt fully understand what it meant to forgive but I wanted to do it. Typed him a resume' to help him get another job in our 3rd to 4th year of marriage . He got blessed with a wonderful job. Company truck, almost 15.00 dollars an hour on pay.He had this job for about 2 years. All the while in the middle there have been verbal, physical, emotional abuse throughout the marriage. Infedelity.... I hvae worked gone to school raised my children throughout this whole process almost as a single mom. Please dont judge me . I never thought in a million years that I would be living a life like this. You see I have tryied to be forgiving and see the good in this man that I chose to marry to my families detriment. He has ruined all of our bank accounts, my credit is screwed, I have no savings. I cant even buy clothes. The Icing on the cake is I had to sign up for child support because during one our seperation he refused to give an adequate amount to support me and the children. I am so poor I cant get a divorce. Well he got laid off and now his unemployment is up. I have stayed so long because I have NO support system. There is noone who will or can help. No exageration. We are separated now but due to our financial situation I am left defensless. I guess I just need some kind of hope to know that my situation can possibly get better. It is so hard to move forward with no planks under my feet. I do every thing that Id can besides stripping to survive. I still have faith , but Im not sure my faith is enough. I want to be free and to have the privledge of providing a decent life for my children , but I dont see alight at the end of the tunnel. I just really need some encouragment. My situation makes it so hard to be completely faree fom this relationship. Oh , and I ve finally learned that forgiveness does not mean to let someone walk over you.....Im just scared I learned it too late.


----------



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you , even knowing that one person went through somthing similiar and is doing well gives me hope.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Red Hearts Pictures and Images

ray:'s always...........................ray: 's always..............ray: 's ....................always.


forgive me for parroting a timeworn axiom but,

"what doesnt kill ya only makes u stronger(orig unknown)"


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you in the United States? If so, go to Join the Live United Movement and find the office closest to you. They will help you get back on your feet. It's what they do; you're exactly the kind of person they are set up to help. Do this for your kids.


----------



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you. On a funny noter cb45 "whatever dosent kill you makes you stronger" I am the incredible hulk of wemon already based on some of my experiences : )


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hang in there bleedingheart! You will be on my prayer list this evening. I certainly know what you are going through. As bad as my own situation is, I still manage to make a list of blessings each day--and be thankful for those. Right now my family and friends are the biggest blessings. Is there any chance you might reconnect with family and/or old friends?


----------



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know . Pretty suckey Family situation. I've sent up so many prayers. Just waiting on the answer to them ........I know they will come in due season.


----------

